

Show HN: Peerbind - Shared drawing in 35 lines of code.  - mamacker
http://peerbind.com/#drawing

======
mamacker
Just added touch! Now works on an iPhone. Thanks for the feedback!

------
mamacker
Or a chat program in 10 lines. :)

